# Fog - Lawn length effect ?



## Manor Matt (Sep 17, 2007)

OK, here's an off-the-crypt question - I know (well, I've heard) that giving the grass a good dampening with a hose helps with keeping fog low.... how about the length of the actual grass ? if I let the lawn 'grow out' then dampen it, could it work better then giving it a 'buzz-cut' short ?


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

If nothing else it's a good excuse ( I mean reason) not to mow the lawn.
If in fact the idea of dampening the lawn cools the air and grass then I would think that longer grass would work better then short. Sounds like a "do it and see" kinda thing.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

It's been my experience that longer wet grass helps the fog to linger after it comes out of the chiller.

This was a test,


----------



## frstvamp1r (Nov 5, 2006)

the wet grass definitely helps the fog to "stick" to the ground more...as for longer grass...it causes resistance which slows the fog down more, which in turn, allows the fog to stay in contact with the cooler grass, which in turn, allows it to stay low longer...yea...hehehe...i told my gardener to not mow my law for the entire month of October and boy did the fog stay for a while.


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

hummmm, I never heard of that. It makes sence tho. Iam gonna try that this year, altho I think the grass might be frozen or close to it in my neighbourhood this year! supposed to be a cold halloween i think.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks for the pic spookineer. So much for mowing the lawn this week.


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

It' got allot to do with the current weather conditions, the best time to get lingering fog (with chiller) is when you have a clear calm night (high pressure over your area), unlike in the real world you see fog around usually when it's damp or has rained etc. If a low pressure system is around your area it will cause a natural "lift" and will result is your fog not staying low for very long, I have tested this many times and it is dead on. 

But yeah wetting the grass does help and it's really a easy task as long as the evil wind isn't around


----------



## SQWIB (Oct 14, 2008)

I will try the wet grass trick this season, only problem is I hardly have any after removing the pool LOL
Does anyone salt the ice in the chillers, or do you think that's overkill.


----------



## monty1269 (Sep 24, 2008)

Bone Dancer said:


> If nothing else it's a good excuse ( I mean reason) not to mow the lawn.... .


Well....I TRIED that excuse.......failed. Call me Mr. Lawnboy this weekend. :sad:


----------

